# Schrift verzerren



## dumpa (2. März 2005)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Schriften perspektivisch verzerren kann so, dass die Schrift vorne größer ist und dann nach hinten kleiner wird


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. März 2005)

Textebene rastern > Bearbeiten > Transformieren > Perspektivisch verzerren

... das steht auch im Handbuch


----------



## versuch13 (2. März 2005)

Hi,

ganz einfach, Bearbeiten > Transformieren, Verzerren.

ach ja, das rastern hab ich vergeßen..

MfG


----------



## dumpa (3. März 2005)

Ich weiß, dass das im Handbuch steht. Ich habe nur noch relativ wenig Ahnung von Photoshop - habe mir Version 5.5 auf eBay gekauft und blicke da noch nicht so ganz durch. Also vielen Dank für die Antworten - allerdings ist bei mir "perspektivisch verzerren" ausgegraut - warum


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2005)

Weil Du, wie radde` schon gesagt hat, die Textebene vorher rastern musst.


----------



## dumpa (3. März 2005)

@Markus Kolletzky
Oh ... stimmt - sorry! Habe nur keine Option rastern gefunden - bei mir ist´s rendern.
Ich sagte ja, dass ich keinen großen Plan davon habe. Auf jeden Fall gehts jetzt -> vielen Dank


----------

